# Realtek High Definition Audio (Stereo selection only, no 2.1)



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hi TSF, I opened Realtek HD Audio Manager and for "Speaker Configuration" there's no "2.1 configuration" its greyed out as "Stereo" (I just got new speakers btw, Dunherm DH-R10) how do I enable the 2.1 configuration?

My motherboard is Intel DQ35JO
and my sound driver is Realtek High Definition Audio (vers. 6.0.1.6106)
I tried updating driver btw.

I hope someone replies  thanks

It only gives a green jack to plug in btw . The front speakers go into the "OUTPUT" jack of the subwoofers. The subwoofer then has a line "INPUT" which I plugged into the PC, It's the green one


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Edit : The cable is actually black, not green sorry (The "INPUT" from subwoofer)

Also I only have these ports :

REAR:
Line in (Blue)
Speaker out (Green)
Mic in (Red)

FRONT:
Speaker out/Headphones (Green)
Mic in (Red)


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

BUMP please


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Okay I dont think I laid the question clearly, I bought new speakers (2.1) the small speakers have a wire that goes into the subwoofer's jack called "OUTPUT". The subwoofer then has a wire that protrudes out of a jack called "INPUT", that wire is BLACK. I put that wire into the green jack and the sound works. But now I want to know if the sound coming is is optimal because the Realtek HD Audio Manager has a setting called "Speaker Configuration", that's where you choose Stereo, 2.1 Speaker, 5.1 Speaker etc.
BUT it is greyed out and I cant click it and is stuck at "Stereo" how can I enable 2.1?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It should be irrelevant. "2.1" speakers run in "stereo". The sub simply handles all of the low frequencies because the main speakers are two small or underpowered to handle the bass.

With that said, Realtek and Win7 don't work well together. If it's working, I would leave it alone. If you insist on "fixing" it, it is more than likely a driver issue. Update or reinstall the audio drivers (or downgrade until you find one that works).


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you for your reply Dogg!

Well I tried a lot of times and I simply can't open the audio manager with other versions, idk why it doesnt show up on the taskbar, in any case could you please help me find the driver I should have? (my drivers are up to date btw) Because I dont know whether to download hd audio or ac97 etc. I am running windows 7 ultimate 32-bit


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Finding a driver that works is simply trial and error. With any other OS, it would simply be a matter of installing the latest version. With Win7, it's a matter of finding one that works.

As I already stated, if you are getting audio from the speakers, then it's working. Doesn't matter what the drop down box has listed.


----------



## brianluo199 (Jan 21, 2010)

Alright thank you


----------

